# Skype video chat issues with CM7



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been using CM7 1.6.1 with slayher's included kernel as my daily driver and am really happy. Lately I've become obsessed with the idea of being able to do video chat from my phone. By which I mean "use the front-facing camera and the speakerphone so my kid can chat up the grandparents from wherever we are."

Unfortunately my parents can't hear me when I call them. It seems like it's an issue with the microphone in speakerphone mode. I can replicate the same problem using the Skype Test Call (echo service). There's no problem with the speakerphone when making normal phone calls so it must be limited to this situation.

Is this a kernel issue? Or is it the ROM? I don't want to go back to Sense. Has anybody had any luck with AOSP ROM/kernel combinations?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I think if you hit mute then unmute it will work.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

Tried that with the Skype Test Call. It had the exact opposite effect. If I 1) start with speakerphone off, 2) turn it on, 3) off, 4) on again... the only sound that makes it through the mic is what was said during phase 1). So turning on speakerphone kills the mic for the rest of the call, even if I turn it off.


----------



## emooney (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had the same problem. I'm running cm 7.1.1 rc1.4. I know there were audion problems in earlier versions and I think they're still hanging around. Just did a test and confirmed that I'm not being heard on the other end.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just tested with my wife. If YOU initiate the call the person can't hear you. If the call comes from the person to you the audio works. She couldn't hear me when I called her so I hung up. She called me back and heard me fine. So I tried calling her again with no audio. She then called me back and heard me fine.

So the solution right now would be to have the person initiate the call and audio should work fine.


----------



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Just tested with my wife. If YOU initiate the call the person can't hear you. If the call comes from the person to you the audio works. She couldn't hear me when I called her so I hung up. She called me back and heard me fine. So I tried calling her again with no audio. She then called me back and heard me fine.
> 
> So the solution right now would be to have the person initiate the call and audio should work fine.


Just tried this after switching to Liquid Thunderbread. It works exactly as you described. Nice sleuthing there!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rouftop said:


> Just tried this after switching to Liquid Thunderbread. It works exactly as you described. Nice sleuthing there!


There's a newer hacked version with more options in another thread that works great.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## rouftop (Aug 17, 2011)

Found it, thanks! Will try it tomorrow.


----------

